# Sleepy poo hugs



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is Ralph and ruby, they are so close these days, it's lovely to see - it's took 12 months before they would sleep this close together. They would always play, rough and tumble - but keep their distance at sleep times :love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
That is awesome!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Love them!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

This is so SO lovely. I think I'll end up with 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww how cute is that Love Ralph's paw around her it's adorable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha 2 is the best!! How's Doris doing??


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely to see them cuddling here are my two having a cuddle. Picture quality not good.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Aww how cute is that Love Ralph's paw around her it's adorable!


He's just trying to romance her!! He's tried it on a couple of times - she's having none of it!! It leaves him looking miffed - from twerking to growling & snapping!! Haha typical woman!!  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww poppy been the big cuddly sister, very sweet x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's the season that did it!!

He's seen a different side to Ruby!

Whatever the reason, it's cute to see &#55357;&#56845;

Firm friends &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha yes - all those hormones and face twerking brought out a romantic side in Ralph!  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful. It is so sweet when you can see how much they love each other. I presume because Savannah is 'done' Arlo couldn't do a Ralph, but since you told me about your two I am a bit paranoid when he is mounting her, however she does it more to him. Are you going to get Ruby done or are you still toying with the idea of a litter? Ralph would be so jealous of the stud!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is booked in! I don't think I could cope through the stress of another season.
It would be lovely to have pups, but I will leave it to the experts........
My friend is mating her small Cockapoo - I shall just enjoy the fun bits of that! X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Cute overload! Such loveable poos they are 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So sweet......he's really saying 'she's mine, all mine'!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wow, so cute I thought maybe you had set it up like that! (ever the cynic!), then saw Christines two.....pictures like these make two tempting....!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> wow, so cute I thought maybe you had set it up like that! (ever the cynic!), then saw Christines two.....pictures like these make two tempting....!


Go on dawn - you know you and Dudley (&family) would love another..... A little girl, you can have a bit of pink in your life!!! Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Go on dawn - you know you and Dudley (&family) would love another..... A little girl, you can have a bit of pink in your life!!! Xx


tempting....if we had better finances and great doggy daycare (that did overnight too) nearby that we could afford I think we would, but as it is I struggle to leave Dudley....will have to check out further afield I think.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dawn.. They do cuddle... This was mine in the first week together...










Then a wee while later...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Right after their first shots - day 2 with me









Almost a cuddle but their favorite places to fall asleep for a nap









Car ride blanket









First long road trip










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think we have to do a sleepy, cuddly poo friday fun thread - poos cuddling cats, dogs, toys, humans - these pics are all so lovely


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How could you fake all this cuteness?















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg! These cuddle photos have made me happy! I really hope Lady and Cricket will be cuddly together....right now they sure enjoy playing with each other. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Omg! These cuddle photos have made me happy! I really hope Lady and Cricket will be cuddly together....right now they sure enjoy playing with each other.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's how it starts!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Gorgeous pics! Here's Murphy and Emmy snuggling up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

